# pitbull over population at the shelter



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Im a little overwelmed with the amount of pitbulls at orphans right now. I dont know too many places that would go out of their way to take in so many pits. now I have my hands full at home, work and the shelter. check them out. pages 7,8and9 are the newest arrivals Orphans of the Storm


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

and in the midst of this problem people just breed,breed,breed,"man *is* the beast".
I guess calling the apbts american stafforsire terrier mixs is more p.c and easyer to sell correct?
Keith.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

to many people fall in love with the puppies and as soon as that pup grows they want to get rid of them. people have to start realizing that it is a lifetime commitment no more no less. some may think im crazy but i often look at it from a dogs perspective, they loose their family get incarcerated, possibly put to death and for no fault of their own. talk about feeling depressed, hurt, betrayed. people need to wake up!


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

:goodpost:
people always say to me i want a pit. It's because they meet Max and he's so well behaved (we make it look easy hehe) . I have to explain how much work you have to put in with these dogs. Like you said LIFETIME commitment. You have a LIFE in your hands. I also make sure to stress adopting over buying. The shleters in Baltimore are LOADED with "pits" and "pit mixes".


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

That is a major problem here in the SF Bay area as well. 
I think I heard that something like 10,000 are euthanized annually here.
I would have to contact Bad Rap to confirm the number but I thought I read that somewhere. These back yard breeders are A-holes!


----------



## Patch09 (Apr 23, 2009)

I live in a town of 8000 people, with a medium household income in the 90K range and there is 3 pits down at our shelter right now (out of 11 dogs), my point is its not just a down south thing or inner city thing, people give up on these dogs, its pathetic!

Oh ya, and I'm a poop head myself, I bought my dog from a back yard breeder ;( only if I had the knowledge when I bought him 5 months ago, but then again I probably saved him from a miserable life


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Patch09 said:


> Oh ya, and I'm a poop head myself, I bought my dog from a back yard breeder ;( only if I had the knowledge when I bought him 5 months ago, but then again I probably saved him from a miserable life


Amen to that! :goodpost:


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Their are so many beautiful dogs on there....


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Roxy_Nie said:


> Their are so many beautiful dogs on there....


I just saw that site and now you have me in tears. As the owner of a rescue this stuff really tugs at the heart strings. I wish I were wealthy as I would save them all and pay a staff to care for them.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

cane76 said:


> and in the midst of this problem people just breed,breed,breed,"man *is* the beast".
> I guess calling the apbts american stafforsire terrier mixs is more p.c and easyer to sell correct?
> Keith.


usually they are all pitbull mixes. but the ones that state otherwise like am staff or boxer mix, they are owner relinquished and its what the previous owner said they were. its a new trend.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

All those homeless pups make me so sad :-(
Kudos to you for helping them all!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It's just pitiful.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

The one that made me upset was the 10 year old girl that has been there since she was a pup. That just knots my stomach up. There's no doubt in my mind that you do everything you can, Dave and that's why I admire you, but it tears me up to see so many loving dogs that could be doing so much better... Keep up the hard work and keep us posted on the new guys


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

And with all the wanna be breeders on this site and others with there pseudo yards,the next big dog men,give me a friggen brake,most of these people are so transparent you can tell what there about just through there posts.you dont even have to meet them.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Too bad I cant have a dog right now or I'd take Chaos home..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

chaos looks like a good dog. He looks like he'd like to play fetch in the water!


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

Duluth recently began allowing pits to be placed for adoption at the Animal Allies shelter. I volunteer there on a semi-regular basis walking the dogs, and have seen an enormous increase in the amount of "pitbull mixes" available. Some of them are clearly APBT, but some don't carry much of the telltale appearance.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Chaos is a great dog. I was holding the leash in that pic. Baloo is a wonderfull dog too


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

heres Baloo.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

redog said:


> heres Baloo.


I love Baloo! What a face, and those ears!!!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

ericschevy said:


> Too bad I cant have a dog right now or I'd take Chaos home..


Hey there stranger. Long time no see. Welcome back!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I really liked the looks of Ella and Alice stoled my heart.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Orphans of the Storm
my 9 yr old loves this dog. and she says she'll hold on to chaos for eric. but I think she just wants chaos to come stay with us. shes sneaky like that


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Carriana said:


> Hey there stranger. Long time no see. Welcome back!


Hi Carriana, glad to see you're still here..


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Kiky is a sharp looking girl.


----------



## princess (Jun 4, 2010)

*so sad*

i hate the overpopulation of pit bulls i have been trying to convince many people to spay and neuter.

HONESTLY though. I went to your shelter and i tried to adopt a pit bull! u know what happened? I got turned down by some lady in the front right away b.c i dont have a backyard! and i was willing to comply with a background check even a home check! i was up for anything but i got turned down because i dont have a backyard

since when did owning a backyard mean a person will be a great owner?
I am a great owner even without my backyard. I walk/jog/bike with my new pit bull (i adopted from a different shelter) everyday. We get over an hour of excerise a day. i feed him the best food. i makke sure he gets all his heartworm and flea preventative. I take him to the vet when needed and always gets his yearly vaccinations. I trained him and socialized him. I buy him toys and treats. I take him camping with the family all the time, if I can take him out with me, his right there with me. even when its too cold out for him to walk in the winter i bring him to doggy day care so he can play with other dogs and release energy. i buy him winter booties that costed 50 dollars so he can stay warm in the winter.

I was so hurt by how i was treated and turned down so rudely by the worker (i was driving home in tears). she didnt even give me a chance I couldnt even see the dog in the play pen.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

princess said:


> i hate the overpopulation of pit bulls i have been trying to convince many people to spay and neuter.
> 
> HONESTLY though. I went to your shelter and i tried to adopt a pit bull! u know what happened? I got turned down by some lady in the front right away b.c i dont have a backyard! and i was willing to comply with a background check even a home check! i was up for anything but i got turned down because i dont have a backyard
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that you were turned down... oh yeah, btw Doggy Daycare is not a place for pit bulls


----------



## princess (Jun 4, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Sorry to hear that you were turned down... oh yeah, btw Doggy Daycare is not a place for pit bulls


yeah i know. my pit bulls are given to a special pit bull daycare. Where there are lots of people working there that are well knowledgeable about the breed. What they do is they have supervised play time with approved playmates. Also temperment testing is done before hand to help understand the dog's playing and etc. If the dog is not suitable for doggy play time they will be given one on one times with humans


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

98% of the dogs brought into the shelter I volunteer for are pit mixes. It's very sad, but thankfully the shelter has a very low kill rate....Like 3-5%. They also work very closely with rescues in the area. 

We have so many Pits because there's lots of military in the area. They adopt, or buy, the dog and then decide it's too hard to find a pit friendly home when they transfer, so they dump the dog at the shelter. Also, the next closest shelter to us euthanizes all pit type dogs that go through their doors, so a lot of people bring their dogs to our shelter. People need to stop breeding just cuz they have an unaltered dog and be more committed to owning these dogs before they even look into adopting one.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

Wow, the story about Lady got my tears going. 10 years of shelter life.  "She lives in kennel #83".  I wish I could save them all. Seeing this stuff is depressing.


----------

